# Keine Juwelen mehr im AH?



## martiko28 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

gestern konnte ich mir im AH noch ein paar Juwelen kaufen, aber heute finde ich überhaupt keine mehr, egal welche Farbe, Qualität und Menge ich angeben, es wird kein einziger Stein gefunden...

Hat noch jemand die gleichen Probleme?


----------



## Kamsi (25. Mai 2012)

für 100k könnte ich dir ein paar verkaufen ^^


----------



## martiko28 (25. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> für 100k könnte ich dir ein paar verkaufen ^^



Das hilft mich echt unheimlich weiter und beantwortet auch meine Frage... ;-)


----------



## Kamsi (25. Mai 2012)

aber beantwortet deine frage indirekt ^^

die juwelen die richtig guten werden wohl atm gehortet weil wohl preis zu niedrig gewesen oder die leute brauchen sie selbst alle oder sie warten darauf das sie echte euros für die juwelen anbieten können ^^


----------



## Potpotom (25. Mai 2012)

Also garkeine Juwelen kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen... hast du es nach einem reconnect mal versucht? Hatte das neulich mit Rüstungsteilen, da stand auch immer es wäre keine drin und nach einem Neustart ging es wieder.


----------



## Gorghus (25. Mai 2012)

Es ist wohl in D3 wie in WoW - es wird gehortet oder nur zu völlig hirnrissig übertriebenen preisen verkauft
Spielen ist out - Goldgier und Wucher sind völlig in und up to date


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Naja wenn man überlegt was man für die Herstellung eines richtig guten Steins ausgibt, nämlich 30k und mehr dann sind die Preise im AH vielleicht gar nicht so übertrieben hoch. Ich hab zwar noch nich reingeguckt, aber wenn ich schon sehe was ich an Gold loswerde wenn ich mal ein paar bessere Steine macht kann ich das schon verstehen...


----------



## martiko28 (25. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Antworten! Nachdem das AH (zumindest bei mir) eine Weile gar nicht verfügbar war, geht jetzt wieder alles und ich finde auch wieder Juwelen...

Keine Ahnung, ob es daran lag, dass ich in der Zwischenzeit D3 natürlich mal neu gestartet hatte oder ob das AH verbuggt war.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2012)

> Es ist wohl in D3 wie in WoW - es wird gehortet oder nur zu völlig hirnrissig übertriebenen preisen verkauft



Ja schon verrückt, dass Leute ihre Freizeit investieren in ein Hobby und dann nicht völlig Fremden weiterhelfen ^^.
Angebot und Nachfrage und wenn die Leute auf ihren Items sitzen bleiben, dann werden die auch wieder preiswerter .
Da die Preise nicht fallen, gibts Leute denen bestimmte Items eine bestimmte Menge Gold und demnächst auch Geld wert ist.
Ich frag mich welchen Wechselkurs man zwischen Gold und Euros haben wird oO.


----------



## Wizzbeast (27. Mai 2012)

Gorghus schrieb:


> Es ist wohl in D3 wie in WoW - es wird gehortet oder nur zu völlig hirnrissig übertriebenen preisen verkauft
> Spielen ist out - Goldgier und Wucher sind völlig in und up to date



Wobei ich das Gefühl habe das viele Leute den wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen dem WOW AH und dem Diablo 3 AH noch nicht verstanden haben. Denn egal was ich bei D3 im Ah kaufe (mit Ausnahme von ein paar Sachen die ich tatsächlich verbrauche), ich kann es wieder weiterverkaufen. Waffen, Rüstungen und Juwelen kann ich ja wenn ich sie nicht mehr benötige weil ich was besseres habe wieder ins AH stellen.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2012)

Gorghus schrieb:


> Es ist wohl in D3 wie in WoW - es wird gehortet oder nur zu völlig hirnrissig übertriebenen preisen verkauft
> Spielen ist out - Goldgier und Wucher sind völlig in und up to date



das problem ist wohl eher, dass viele keine "realitische" preisvorstellung haben und einfach auf gut glück irgendwas anbieten. 
woher sollten sie auch wissen welcher preis "angebracht" wäre. und selbst wenn, ist angebracht immer noch eine definitionssache des käufers und dessen finanziellen mitteln.
außerdem ist die kluft zwischen arm und reich definitiv schon ausgeprägt. leute für die 5 million gold nen klacks sind sind ebenso vorhanden wie leute die vll nichtmal ne halbe million auf level 60 haben. das AH ist imho ziemlich unübersichtlich trotz der vielen filter, aber anhand der vielen möglichen attribute auf items ist es schwer den überblick zu behalten und ungefähr zu wissen, was man für ein item verlangen kann. die auktionsdauer von festen 2 tagen ist eher kontraproduktiv fürs gewöhnliche bieten. wer will in der levelphase 2 tage auf ein item warten ? also ist man fast zum sofortkauf gezwungen. das limit von 10 auktionen nervt mich persönlich sehr ab. ich platze aus allen nähten was items angeht und verklopp alles zu schleuderpreisen, weil ich denke "lieber in 2 tagen 30 items verkauft" als in 2 tagen eines.

anhand der itemvielfalt und der möglichen stats kann man auch unmöglich irgendein "monopol" auf irgendwas aufbauen und versuchen so den markt zu beherrschen, wie es z.b. in wow ja durchaus möglich wäre. außerdem findet sich imho immer irgendwas zu kaufen, was dem eigenen geldbeutel entspricht. man muss sich halt nur durchwühlen.

es läßt es sich imho nicht pauschal auf horten oder goldgier abwälzen. bisher waren die spieler in öffentlichen games auch alle recht nett. man hat auch items verschenkt, wenn sie für die andere klasse interessant waren oder besser als das aktuell getragene. hab ich auch kein problem mit und mach ich auch mit fremden. kumpels geb ich so oder so immer irgendwas, wenn sie dadurch besseres equip haben.

also ist auch durchaus der item gegen item handel machbar oder man macht tauschbasare mit leuten auf der f-list/foren und co. man ist ja nicht zwangsläufig ans AH gebunden oder an die goldmechanik dahinter.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Mai 2012)

Die Preisspannen sind nu teilweise auch abenteuerlich.
Viele Setitems gehen ab 10 Mio los und enden bei 1 Mio und das völlig unabhängig wie die Stats auf dem Item sind.
Gestern hab ich für 1000 Gold ne Waffe mit viel Int, viel Vita, (für Level 30 ordentlich DPS) und einem Sockel gekauft ^^.
Das ganze ist halt wie bei Ebay und man muss eben stöbern und Geduld haben .


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2012)

so siehts aus  wobei ichs eben auch lustig fand meinen level 20 zauberer komplett rare mit viel int auszustatten. was für den krams teilweise verlangt wird. aber 5 minuten durch alles durchgeclickt und für jeden slot ein schnäppchen gemacht. leider läßt es sich ja nicht nach auktionsdauer sortieren, aber wenn man lange genug durchblättert, findet sich auch immer was mit ~5minuten restzeit zu günstigen preisen.

endgame ist für mich AH technisch eh gestorben. da hoff ich jetzt mal, dass meine 3-4 rl kollegen alle demnächst 60 werden und dann werden wir selbst inferno angehen..wenn dabei ordentlich kohle oder items fallen : gerne im AH verkaufen. wenn ich irgendwann mal goldmillionär sein sollte, steht nem kauf auf nix im weg. aber so ^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich frag mich welchen Wechselkurs man zwischen Gold und Euros haben wird oO.



Wenn man so nach den Goldseller-Spacken geht so um die 9€ für 100.000 Gold. Aber kann sich inzwischen auch geändert haben, ich lese den Allgemeinchat kaum noch wegen dem gespamme ^^


----------



## Xiin (27. Mai 2012)

Gorghus schrieb:


> Es ist wohl in D3 wie in WoW - es wird gehortet oder nur zu völlig hirnrissig übertriebenen preisen verkauft
> Spielen ist out - Goldgier und Wucher sind völlig in und up to date



Was spricht dagegen dass man gold erwirtschaftet?
Macht oft sehr viel Spaß. 

habe in WoW auch eine Menge Gold gemacht indem ich sachen zu normalen Preisen eingekauft und sehr teuer weiterverkauft habe - hat mir am Ende sogar mehr Spaß gemacht als ein Großteil der "normalen" Inhalte.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Mai 2012)

Xiin schrieb:


> habe in WoW auch eine Menge Gold gemacht indem ich sachen zu normalen Preisen eingekauft und sehr teuer weiterverkauft habe - hat mir am Ende sogar mehr Spaß gemacht als ein Großteil der "normalen" Inhalte.



Stimmt! Ich habe irgendwann auch mal angefangen diverse Addons zu installieren, das AH zu "scannen", den Markt zu beobachten etc... Wenn ich nich im AH stand, dann war ich Kräuter, Erze und Stoff farmen, hab ständig irgendwas hergestellt und halt auch Dinge gekauft und weiter gekauft...

Steine, Verzauberungen, Bufffood... Alles unter der Woche gekauft bzw. hergestellt und am Wochenende ins AH gestellt, wo sich alle dumm und dämlich gekauft haben.

Irgendwann war WoW für mich ne reine Wirtschaftssimulation xD

Hat auch irgendwo Spaß gemacht, wenn es allerdings wirklich kommerziell wird find ich das dann auch irgendwie ätzend aber naja...


----------



## Pararius (27. Mai 2012)

Gorghus schrieb:


> Es ist wohl in D3 wie in WoW - es wird gehortet oder nur zu völlig hirnrissig übertriebenen preisen verkauft



Was WoW betrifft sind die Preise eigentlich nur zum Beginn einer Erweiterung oder kurz nach dem Erscheinen eines Inhaltspatches "übertrieben". - Große Nachfrage, geringes Angebot, hoher Preis.
Ansonsten halten sich die Preise in WoW doch eher im Rahmen. Die Sachen für den "täglichen" Nutzen (Fläschchen, Juwelen, Verzauberungen) sind durchaus bezahlbar und die aktuell besten handelbaren Items sind etwas teurer.
"Horten" in dem Sinne hat bei WoW im großen Stil auch nur funktioniert, wenn sich ein Inhaltspatch näherte und klar war, dass die Nachfrage nach gewissen Dingen nach dem Patch größer sein würde als vor dem Patch.

Bei einem neuen Spiel, wie Diablo 3, liegen die Ursachen an anderer stelle:
- es ist schwer abzuschätzen wie viel ein Gegenstand wirklich einbringen kann, da eine Suche nach vergleichbaren Gegenständen mühselig ist 
-- Die Filter helfen da schon ganz gut, aber leider sind es, gemessen an der Zahl möglicher Eigenschaften, einfach zu wenig und es ist bei den frei wählbaren Eigenschaften (Int, Vita etc) immer nur eine größer als Relation.
--- noch angenehmer wäre die Sache natürlich, wenn einem das System beim Verkauf gleich vergleichbare Gegenstände auflisten würde.

- es ist schwer abzuschätzen wie viel die Käufer für einen Gegenstand zu zahlen bereit sind 
-- nur weil ein vergleichbarer Gegenstand zu Preis x im AH ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dieser auch für den Preis gekauft wird
-- jemand der einen Twink ausstattet hat in der Regel mehr Gold zur Verfügung und ist in der Regel auch bereit mehr zu zahlen

Rechnet man noch den Diablo 3-Faktor der völlig Zufallsgenerierten Items mit herein, dann ist es nicht vewunderlich, dass die Preise teilweise so weit auseinander liegen

Natürlich gibt es immer wieder Spieler, die, in der Hoffnung, dass ich ein Käufer findet, meinen den letzten Ramsch zu Mondpreisen zu verkaufen. In der Regel findet man zu angemessenen Preisen auch ein angemessenes Angebot.

Wie man für sich selbst die Grenze setzt muss jeder für sich selbst wissen - vielleicht ein *hypothetisches Beispiel* als Ansatz:
 - Normal / Akt 3 / im 5-6 min Rhythmus farmbare Höhle / 4-7k pro Run (ohne Verkauf besserer Gegenstände im AH) / 40-84k pro Stunde [1]
Basierend auf der Annahme, das etwa eine Stunde farmen am Beispielort annehmbar wäre, läge die Obergrenze für den gesamten Einkauf bei dem Wert, den man in der Stunde erfarmt hat.


[1] Vorschläge für Reale, lukrative Farmorte für jedweden Fortschritt im Spiel, werden immer gerne Entgegen genommen  - das hier soll erst mal nur ein fiktives Beispiel sein.


----------



## myadictivo (28. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn man so nach den Goldseller-Spacken geht so um die 9€ für 100.000 Gold. Aber kann sich inzwischen auch geändert haben, ich lese den Allgemeinchat kaum noch wegen dem gespamme ^^



puh..also dafür das 100.000 eigentlich nix sind, würd ich dafür keine 9 euro blechen  
sollt ich vll mal bei ebay mein gold verkaufen, hätt ich den preis der CE schon wieder din 

ich prognostiziere mal weiter ansteigende preise. mehr gold im umlauf, je mehr spieler rang 60 werden. hoffe nur es wird sich vll irgendne ne alternative ingame währung entwickeln ^^


----------



## ego1899 (28. Mai 2012)

Naaja die Preise sind schon gepurzelt, jetzt posten die irgendwas mit 4-5 € glaube ich... Aber mir wär irgendwie schon 1 € zuviel


----------

